# Bringing him home for the first time! got some questions!



## Lissa (Mar 1, 2011)

1.I will be bringing my boy home from a boarding facility, and buying a 2nd horse from a different barn / home. Both horses would be UTD on all shots.* 
Is it necessary to keep them quarantined?* *
If so, how do you go about keeping them separated?* 
I don't want them to become stressed over not having a pal at a new home.
*personally, as long as both as healthy, negative coggins test & UTD on shots, I wouldn't bother quarantining. De-worm both with the same kind of wormer the day you bring them home.*

2. In the past, we have let our neighbors cows eat down our pastures, and the owners gave us a massive livestock water tub. I am going to clean it down of coarse, *but are they safe for horses?* *Is it sanitary to let horses drink out of the same water tub as stranger cows?* ( this sounds like a silly question lol)
*perfectly fine to use.. you can use some diluted bleach to clean it out good, rinse it out well and let it dry and you are good to go*


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Can't help with your questions, but I just had to say that I saw the title of this thread and thought, "I can't wait until I'm the one posting this..."

Someday I'll bring my boy home...


----------



## Cobalt (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats! I have been boarding for awhile now due to pasture re-seeding and I'm TIRED of it!!! I will be sooo happy to bring my horses back home!

To answer your questions: I would not worry about quarantining but I would make sure both horses were up to date on worming and vaccinations first. Also just do a visual to make sure neither of them have any skin problems that could be transmitted to one another.

It will be fine to use the cow watering trough, just clean it! But you might want to consider getting something different eventually as you'll be forever draining and cleaning a big watering trough.

Footing is the most expensive part of an arena as I'm finding out the hard way!! It really depends on what type of footing and how much materials cost where you live. There's no way to guess without knowing those variables.

Oh and congrats on being able to take your horse(s) home!!


----------

